# Size 10 boots mid-wide board?



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Depends on the board size (waist width) but size 10 boots shouldn't need anything special. i've got 10.5 boots on a standard width 158 and have no probs.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah I just researched it the board I wanna get was a waist of 25. The one I ride now has a waist of 25.3, so it would actually be smaller, go figure:thumbsup:


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

it would feel more stable, but less responsive, especially in the trees, you can ride a regular up to size 11, what size waist is the mid-wide your looking at?

if its a steal just get it


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Its actually a 25 (Gnu btx street series), the one I ride now is 25.3(Gnu DK Vertighuol) so the series is smaller.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

I ride a 156 lib banana right now with a size 11.5-12 boot size and still ride a reg board. Angles set to F- 15* B- (-15*)


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

nah, you'll be alright


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

^ totally agree with Snowolf.


----------

